# Tickle spots....



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Gotta love this tickle spots! Seem Silas has a ton of them. In fact it is hard to find a place where he is not ticklish...LOL. Love to see those feet go to town.

I don't recall any of my other pups being so ticklish all over. Silly boy!

Anyone else love those tickle spots?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is ticklish just below her rib cage and on her breast bone just as the chest starts to curve under.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Mine are all at the bottom of the rib cage, under their chin just below the collar line and about 4 inches up their spine from the base of there tails. My outside down just falls over and rolls her eyes and drops her tongue out the side and the inside dog just tries to snuggle a little closer and get some more. Since I am disabled I usually sleep on the couch with a tall wedge for my lungs, so the inside dog gets up and lays beside me on the couch and pushes me out to the edge . I know one of these days she is going to just oush me off the edge, The stuff we put up with and allow them to do when they give us those sad Pupp eyes...Lately the outside dog has been venturing into the house all by herself, so she is making that transition finally after nearly 4 months. Little steps every day is much better than forcing the issue with that one. And tickling is our favorite way of showing each dog affection in private. The other dogs are not invited and it is just one on one for a few minutes everyday. That way all three get plenty of love and stimulation too.

Wheelchair Bob


----------

